# 1995 nissan sentra wont start



## dodaddy (Dec 17, 2010)

am getting fuel and getting fire but wont start was running but died going down road cranked back up and got in but kept quitting replaced fuel filter and cheked roto cap and plugs all firing and getting gas now wont start but tries but wont pick up and run


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

When did the check engine light go on?


----------



## dodaddy (Dec 17, 2010)

i found the problem timing gear was stripped need new gear and chain


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

More than likely you'll also need a few new valves too.
I just went thru this mess myself, replacing gears, chains, etc. Had a bolt fall out and wrap itself around the lower gear causing the chain to fall off...cams stop spinning, pistons don't stop moving, Mr. Valves meet Mr. Piston head. I had 2 bent valves, but I was at or near idle. If you were going down the highway, I venture to guess that you're going to have more than one bent valve.


----------

